# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى جــديــد نظام الأندرويد Nougat7

## TIGER_GSM

نشرت أمس شركة سامسونغ  نخسة تجريبة جديدة من نظام الأندرويد نوغا 7 على هواتف غلاكسي7 و غلاكسي 7 آدج في المملكة المتحدة البريطانية ، حيث يعد التحديث الثالث للنظام منذ صدوره . 
إصدار نخسة تجريبة جديدة محدثة من نظام الأندرويد Nougat7
أخذت الشركة تعليقات وأراء زبنآئها بجدية و بعين الإعتبار حول النسخ التجريبية السابقة بغية في إجراء تحسينات وإضافة خدمات أخرى فى هذا التحديث. 
ماميز هذآ التحديث هو القدرة علي إختيار تخطيط صفحة التحكم السريع ، إجراء تحسينات على مركز الإشعارات، إضاءة الشاشة عند التمرير على شريط الإشعارت، مع بعض التحسينات الطفيفة كتحسين إضاءة الشاشة عند تشغيل آلهاتف ،وإصلاح بعض المشاكل المسببة لتشنج الهاتف زيادة على ذلك تم حذف خدمة feeds features أي ميزة التغدية من هاتف غلاكسي آدج 7.   
تفيد الشركة أن هذه النسخة تحمل  G935FXXU1ZPKK  Firmware فى طور التجريب والإختبار في إنتظار طرح النسخة النهائية الثابثة الخالية من المشاكل لكافة زبنائها. 
المصدر

----------


## garfa gsm

*الف شكرليك*

----------


## mohssine1990

MERCI

----------

